# Chopin Books?



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

Can someone recommend a good book, with detailed Musical Analysis 
of some Chopin music? also... any good recommendations for the best
music/piano books for Chopin would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I could recommend a couple but I'm not sure if they will be avaiable in your place. So let me mention just one book - "O Chopinie" ("About Chopin") by Karol Szymanowski. It is particularly interesting because it is one of very few books wiritten by great composers on subject of other great composers.


----------



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

I was looking at this one today
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Preludes-Etudes-Solo-Piano/dp/0486240525

Reviewers on there are saying Carl Mikuli changed some notes and so on..

I am looking for the most accurate versions of his songs. can anyone recommend a good book?


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

I have Dr. Jim Samson's book on _Chopin_--which is a good critical bio and offers some in-depth musical explication.

http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Master...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272492787&sr=1-1

There's also the _Cambridge Companion_ edited by Dr. Samson:

http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Com...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272492787&sr=1-2


----------

